# Army Reserve MPs...



## boxerboy50 (20 Dec 2004)

Besides the generally unwritten rule that Reserve MPs join their unit by way of invitation can someone provide me with a little bit more indepth information? E.g. Reserve MPs are afforded the same powers to uphold and enforce the law as citizens are. Now does that mean they cannot carry equipment such as firearms, OC (pepper spray), expandable batons, ect. in the execution of their duties? How does one become a officer in an MP platoon -if possible? Or would that officer be considered a Security Officer?


----------



## garb811 (20 Dec 2004)

> Besides the generally unwritten rule that Reserve MPs join their unit by way of invitation



News to me.   Militia MPs are recruited just like everyone else...   As you stated, Militia MP are afforded no special powers so there is no need to "screen" them.   Some are afforded the opportunity to attend Reg Force QL training, in these specific instances the rules for Reg Force MP recruits apply.



> Now does that mean they cannot carry equipment such as firearms, OC (pepper spray), expandable batons, ect. in the execution of their duties?



Correct. In fact, MP Policies and Procedures specifically forbid this in Canada.  Depending on the mission and the role they will fill, Militia MP may be trained and equipped for this for deployment outside Canada.  They still can use C-6/7/9 and Browning while training in the field role.


> How does one become a officer in an MP platoon -if possible? Or would that officer be considered a Security Officer?



Officers in the MP Branch are called Military Police Officers (MPO).   About becoming one, talk to the recruiter.   There are a very limited number of positions in the Militia though so it may not be an option if all the positions are currently filled and no upcoming vacancies are known.


----------



## m_a_c (10 Jan 2005)

Hey boxerboy50,

I am sure that 32 MP Platoon in Toronto is recruiting.  You can use the link I have with my profile 32 MP Platoon is part of 2 MP Coy, and I know they are recruiting.  The URL is www.2mpcoy.com, and you do not require a personal invite, just show up on a Tuesday night at 1900.  Hope this helps.

m_a_c


----------



## CFGF2MP (25 Oct 2006)

Just a quick note about being "invited" into the reserve MPs... When I applied, it was to the recruiting office.  My application was then forwarded to the reserve MP Coy.  From there I had two interviews with MPOs.  I was basically told that if they felt I wasn't a fit then there was no point continuing with any of the other usual CF testing.  So in my eyes, it wasn't so much of an "invitation" as approval by the MP Coy first.  My case may be different as I am an OCdt.  My $.02.


----------



## CombatMP265 (31 Oct 2006)

> Besides the generally unwritten rule that Reserve MPs join their unit by way of invitation can someone provide me with a little bit more indepth information?


Never heard of that ever. My unit recruits a lot locally in schools and what not, so thats not true. 


> E.g. Reserve MPs are afforded the same powers to uphold and enforce the law as citizens are. Now does that mean they cannot carry equipment such as firearms, OC (pepper spray), expandable batons, ect. in the execution of their duties?


Complicated question. Reserve MPs cannot effect an arrest (outisde of service custody) to the manner of "Your under arrest for ____, I'm taking you to the detachment, etc.". Although as mentioned some reserves go on Reg QL3 (although I've never seen it, unless your talking about the ARAF). As for equipment it depends the extent of the training namely 'Use of Force' training. Then it gets more complicated. 


> How does one become a officer in an MP platoon -if possible? Or would that officer be considered a Security Officer?


You go through the regular recruiting process but check the Officer box instead of NCM. Some units hold panels for Officer selection because of the scarcity of Officer positions. But also the reserves have no MPAC(I forget the Officer acronym at this time), so for officers; units hold their own form of selection. I was interviewed by my CO personally before I was offered a position. While I can't speak for other units or my CO, the selection process is in place in my opinion to ensure a canidate has ethical and integrital understanding for a MP Officer, like any other Officer position but especially for an MP role where we are held to a higher standard through our designated task.


----------

